
Ask HN: Hipchat is shutting down, what should we switch to? - kapauldo
We are a team of 10 and have used hipchat for 6 years. What do you recommend to replace it?
======
akimc
The best options I think are :

Slack

Discord

RocketChat

Mattermost

